

I worked on this comic for four years–why I'm giving it away free - sdreed

The short answer, to not stall the chance of helping someone.<p>I started on a pre algebra math comic for kids some years back. I got it published and launched it just recently, sales have been bleak.<p>I guess that&#x27;s what happens with no relevant personal connections, and no familiarity with marketing and distribution.<p>But that doesn&#x27;t change my desire to aid a child in learning math or a parent or teacher in trying to teach it.<p>So, I decided for the month of February, I&#x27;d make  an eBook version and give it away. Downloads, on the other hand, have been plenty.<p>And honestly, I&#x27;m happy just knowing there are people out there who find my creation useful.<p>Maybe youre a parent with preteens, or you know of someone who could use this comic.<p>Here&#x27;s your invite.<p>It can be found at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;payhip.com&#x2F;b&#x2F;74lz. If you enjoy it, let me know.
======
sogen
Hi man, thanks for sharing.

One suggestion: The PDF preview should be about a Solution, i.e.: solve a
basic problem.

The current preview shows just some illustrations, but, when he clicks to see
the preview, the visitor still has No idea about wheter the book will be of
any help to his kids/grandsons/alumns.

my 2c.

~~~
sdreed2
Has to be record timing to forget your password in two hours.

Really appreciate the tip. My idea with that preview was for it to be a bit of
a cliffhanger, and leave the viewer wondering what happens next (and in turn,
download the eBook).

But perhaps your suggestion is the better approach. Thanks a lot.

~~~
sogen
6 more things:

1.- Preview button:

The button is almost invisible, it needs to stand out a lot more, needs to
contrast with the blue

.

2.- the font choice

 _Maybe people don 't like the font?_

The font is hard to read, not friendly, gets tiring.

The best font for reading printed matter: Serifs (i.e. Garamond, Gentium)

The best font for online reading: Sans Serifs (Helvetica, Arial, etc)

You need to make font samples: print the same page 6 times, each one using a
different font, like this:
[http://webstyleguide.com/wsg3/figures/8-typography/8-9-commo...](http://webstyleguide.com/wsg3/figures/8-typography/8-9-common-
fonts.jpg)

. .

3.- Did you use inDesign?

The margins are too wide in my opinion, too much whitespace

.

4.- Show 2 or more PDFs:

 _Maybe people need more proof to convince themselves?_

i.e.: Sum example PDF preview, Multiplication example PDF preview etc

.

5.- File size

 _Maybe people think the file it 's too big?_

InDesign and also Adobe Acrobat have an optimize setting.

.

6.- Testimonials:

 _Maybe people need social proof to convince themselves?_

Testimonials are great social proof.

. .

P.S.: use a post-it! P.S.: I'm a designer btw

------
dubya
There are a series of math texts called Beast Academy that are comic book
format. There is a lot of enthusiasm for them on some homeschool forums, so
those might be places to try to drum up interest.

~~~
sdreed2
Great idea. Thanks!

------
GFischer
Maybe you can still get some donations by some other means

(I've heard of Patreon, or PayPal Donate buttons)

The "pay what you like" might end up working in your favor :)

I think there were some trials where a "suggested" amount worked best (I don't
know how you're getting paid, but there must be an administrative overhead).

~~~
sdreed2
Hey. Thanks a lot, never heard of Patreon. I'll check it out. The "pay what
you like" hasn't worked too well so far, roughly 100 downloads and one
donation. But I'll keep pushing. :-)

